# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Hacker khống chế Wi-Fi khách sạn để ăn cắp bí mật hạt nhân

## quynhvunb

*Tạp chí Wired đã mô tả cuộc tấn công như trong phim vào máy tính của những vị khách VIP trong khách sạn của nhóm tin tặc DarkHotel.*
Các chuyên gia bảo mật của Kaspersky mới đây đã phát hiện một nhóm hacker có kỹ thuật cao và có vẻ được chính phủ của một nước hậu thuẫn. Nhóm này chuyên khống chế mạng lưới Wi-Fi của các khách sạn để tiếp cận máy tính của các quan chức cấp cao để ăn cắp thông tin bí mật về các kế hoạch hạt nhân. Dù có một vài dấu hiệu cho thấy các thành viên trong nhóm đến từ Hàn Quốc và đã âm thầm hoạt động được khoảng 7 năm, Kaspersky chưa thể khẳng định những người này là ai và tạm gọi là DarkHotel.
_"Mục tiêu của chúng là tất cả các nước có nhà máy hạt nhân ở châu Á"_, chuyên gia Costin Raiu của Kaspersky cho biết. _"Ngoài ra, chúng còn theo dõi cả những nhà lãnh đạo quan trọng trên thế giới"._

Kết nối vào hệ thống Wi-Fi khách sạn cũng không còn an toàn.
DarkHotel dường như biết rõ vị quan chức hay giám đốc cấp cao nào sẽ ở khách sạn cụ thể nào, sau đó cài mã độc - từ những Trojan đơn giản cho đến phần mềm gián điệp tinh xảo - ngay trước khi họ tới khách sạn. Sau khi cuộc tấn công hoàn tất và vị khách rời đi, DarkHotel sẽ xoá mọi dấu vết.
_"Khi nạn nhân thử kết nối Wi-Fi, họ sẽ nhận được một thông báo (được thiết kế trông không có vẻ giả mạo) rằng Adobe Flash player trên máy họ cần cập nhật bản mới. Khi họ bấm vào nút "Accept" để tải, máy họ lập tức nhiễm Trojan. Vấn đề là cảnh báo này xuất hiện trước cả khi vị khách kết nối được vào mạng Wi-Fi, do đó kể cả khi họ quyết định không online nữa, thiết bị của họ đã nhiễm mã độc ngay từ lúc họ nhấn nút "Accept" rồi"_, Kaspersky giải thích.
Các chuyên gia bảo mật khuyến cáo người sử dụng hạn chế tải bất cứ thứ gì, trong đó có các bản update phần mềm, khi họ đang truy cập vào mạng Wi-Fi bên thứ ba. Cuộc tấn công của DarkHotel cũng cho thấy sự tinh xảo ngày càng tăng của hacker và các cuộc chiến tranh ảo không còn là nguy cơ mà đã đang âm thầm diễn ra.

----------

